# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بهترین راه نتیجه گرفتن در کنکور ! از دست ندهید

## shahravan

سلام دوستان 
می خوام تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا با کمترین زحمت ، مستقیم به خال بزنید و بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید . 
درصدهای امسال من احتمالا اینجوری باشه :
ادبیات: 60 عربی: 60 دینی: 60 زبان: 30 زمین: 0 ریاضیات: 20 زیست: 30 فیزیک: 20 شیمی 30
البته به اینا راضیم چون به نسبت وقتی که براشون گذاشتم ، درصد های خوبین . البته تو زیست ، شیمی سوم و فیزیک سوم زحماتم به هدر رفت چون تو اواخر پاییز و اوایل زمستان اونا رو خوب کار کرده بودم ولی چون مرور نکردم و نرسیدم در دوران جمع بندی ، جمع بندیشون کنم ، مطالب ساده حتی فرمول ها هم یادم رفته بود . 
جالبه بدونید من اصلا نرسیدم هیچ آزمون جامعی از خودم تو خونه بگیرم ، فقط سه آزمون جامع سنجش و آزمون 18 تیر کانون رو رفتم که جنبه ی تشریفاتی داشت . تا ساعت 3 شب کنکور داشتم جمع بندی میکردم که تموم نشد بعدش خوابیدم و از 4:30 بعد از نماز صبح ادامه دادم به جمع بندی تا ساعت 7:15 بعدش با عجله رفتم سر جلسه ی کنکور !
اینم جالبه بدونید که من تو هر 4 آزمون جامعی که دادم تو اختصاصیا همیشه وقت کم آوردم و خیلی از سؤالات شیمی رو اصلا نتونستم ببینم ، تو آزمون 18 تیر کانون زیست و ریاضی رو 7 زدم و شیمی رو 5 درصد !
بگذریم ...

*ادبیات:* لغت و املا: لغات آخر کتاب های درسی + واژگان دشوار زبان فارسی دوم و سوم ؛ برای آرایه ها ، تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت معنایی جزوات جمع بندی کانون رو مطالعه کنید . زبان فارسی رو هم ول کنید چون احتمالا شما هم در پاسخ به عمومی ها وقت کم میارید . تست هم فقط تست های مجموعه ای بزنید و ترجیحا کنکورهای سراسری داخل و خارج 5 رشته 
*عربی:* منبع اصلی کتب درسی اول ، دوم و سوم دبیرستان باشد . فقط تو بعضی مباحث که احتمالا به مشکل برمیخورید از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی رفع اشکال کنید . تست هم مثل ادبیات
*دین و زندگی:* تو آخر کتاب میکرو طبقه بندی گاج یه خلاصه ی 20 صفحه ای از کل دینی آورده که برای به دست آوردن درصدی حدود 80 کافی است . منبع دیگه ای خواستید ، جمع بندی مهروماه عالیه . فیلم هم که فعلا آفبا حرف اول رو میزنه . تست هم مثل ادبیات و عربی
*زبان:* جمع بندی زبان خیلی سبز رو کار کنید ، فقط حواستون باشه یه خلاصه از گرامرش دربیارید که البته من این کارو کرده ام تو یه ورق آچاری پشت و رو ! تست هم که مثل بقیه ی دروس عمومی 
*زمین شناسی:* اگه به رشته هایی مثل دارو سازی و دبیری شیمی فکر میکنید ، حتما بخونیدش و الا 20 دقیقه وقت پاسخگوییش رو اختصاص بدید به سایر دروس اختصاصی . منبع هم هفت چیز خیلی سبز ، سیب مهر و ماه و همایش نشر دریافت خوبن . البته کتاب درسی به تنهایی کافیه 
*ریاضیات:* فقط جامع خیلی سبز . فیلم هم خواستید فقط آفبا 
*زیست:* جدیدا آی کیو گاج رو تعریف میکنن . من خودم از میکرو کار کرده بودم ولی خب چون برا مرور و جمع بندیش وقتی نذاشتم (مرور که اصلا نداشتم ، جمع بندی هم دو سه روز آخر) نتیجه ام زیاد خوب نشد ولی خب 20 تا از سؤالا رو درست جواب داده ام .
اینو از من یادگاری داشته باشید برا سر جلسه ی کنکور : حتی اگه بین سه گزینه هم شک داشتید اون گزینه ای رو که قلبتون بیشتر بهش مایله رو بزنید یعنی اگه احتمال درست بودن گزینه ای 10 درصد بیشتر از دیگر گزینه ها بود ، اونو بزنید .
در ضمن نکات میکرو دوم و سوم زیست جامع رو نوشته ام که می تونم ادعا بکنم با خوندن اونا میشه همه ی سؤالای زیست دوم و سوم میکرو جامع رو جواب داد . 
از کتاب همایش عمارلو نشر دریافت هم غفلت نکنید . بودند کسانی که فقط با این سه منبعی یعنی کتاب درسی ، میکرو و همایش در کنکور 94 زیست را بسیار بالا زدند 
نمیدونم نشر الگو شاید برا داوطلبانی که دنبال درصد بالای 60 هستند ، مناسب باشه ولی من به هیچ وجه توصیه نمیکنم. کتاب آبی کار کنید بهتره 
به نظرم زیاد دنبال نکته های عمیق نباشید و سعی کنید کتاب درسی رو هر چه بیشتر مطالعه و مرور کنید . در ضمن از فایل های صوتی جمع بندی رضا امیر که تو کانال تلگرامش میذاره ، غفلت نکنید . 
منبع خوب دیگه ای که می تونم معرفی کنم جزوات مثال نقض دکتر الیاس فداکار هست که منطبق ترین منبع کمک آموزشی برای زیست سال های اخیر کنکور است که همشو 70 هزار تومان می تونید از سایتش بخرید . یه زحمت تو گوگل سرچ کنید
*فیزیک:* برای سوم من از میکرو استفاده کردم که متأسفانه به دلیل فاصله افتادن زیاد ، مطالب حتی فرمول های ساده در خاطرم نبود ولی می دونم که می تونستم تعداد زیادی از تست های سوم رو جواب بدم اگه آموخته هام یادم بود . برا پیش هم از کتاب آبی استفاده کردم که عالی بود . اول و دوم هم کار نکردم ، اگه وقتشو دارید شاید میکرو بهترین باشه . فیلم هم رهپویان با تدریس نیما نوروزی برا پیش دو خوبه ولی مباحث دیگه من روشش رو نمی پسندم چون اول در یکی دو جلسه فقط تدریس میکنه و در یه جلسه ی دیگه تست میزنه ! ولی به هر حال میارزه نسبت به قیمتش.
*شیمی :* فقط خط ویژه + تست های آزمون های آزمایشی . اگه تو آموزش مشکلی داشتید فیل مبتکران رو توصیه میکنم. 

این نکته ی کلیدی یادتون باشه :
*کارهایی را که باید در آخر کار (در دوران جمع بندی) بکنید ، از اول کار بکنید* 

در طول دوران مطالعه ، خلاصه برداری کنید ، تست های مهم و تیپیک را مارک دار کنید و در زمان های مرور صرفا به مطالعه به تنهایی اکتفا نکنید و حتما تست نمونه از هر مبحث بزنید . 
دوران جمع بندی تان را هم زودتر شروع کنید ، دروس مانده را رها کنید و روی تثبیت و تقویت آموخته هایتان تمرکز کنید .
سخن آخر اینکه این کنکور شما را از کنکور اصلی (آزمایش الهی) غافل نکند ...
إن شاء الله در هر دو کنکور موفق شویم
یا علی

----------


## erfancrepsley

با این درصد ها چه رتبه ای فکر ميکنی میاری?

----------


## ezio auditore77

+دنبال راه میانبر نگردید :Yahoo (111):

----------


## shahravan

> با این درصد ها چه رتبه ای فکر ميکنی میاری?


حدود 5 - 6 هزاری میشه

----------


## shahravan

*تذکر مهم:* در طول سال تا چند روز مانده به کنکور دوستان هر کدام یک روشی را توصیه میکنند و برایش تاپیک جدایی میزنند و یا اینکه درباره ی کتاب های مختلف نظر میدهند که قطعا سردرگمتان خواهد کرد .
توصیه ی اکید دارم که به همین برنامه ای که گفتم عمل کنید و از توجه کردن به مطالب متفرقه جدا پرهیز کنید .
این کتاب ها و جزواتی که دوستان درباره ی آنها صحبت میکنند اکثرشان را بنده دیده و بررسی کرده ام. 
به شما اطمینان می دهم که با این برنامه ای که گفتم ، بهترین نتیجه را می گیرید پس بروید سر درستان و بیش از این وقتتان را به هدر ندهید .

----------


## shahravan

کارنامه هم اضافه شد

----------


## nalisa

سلام من که از برنامه شما استفاده میکنم انشالله ک جواب بده.زمین کتاب سیب مهروماه رو الان از سایتشون سفارش دادم

کتابشم ک الان فصل 5 رو دارم تموم می کنم کتاب ک تموم شد میرم سراغ مهر و ماه

----------


## shahravan

> سلام من که از برنامه شما استفاده میکنم انشالله ک جواب بده.زمین کتاب سیب مهروماه رو الان از سایتشون سفارش دادم
> 
> کتابشم ک الان فصل 5 رو دارم تموم می کنم کتاب ک تموم شد میرم سراغ مهر و ماه


سلام علیکم. إن شاء الله بهترین نتیجه را می گیرید . فقط در کنار اینها حتما دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی را پرکنید و تا روز کنکور به آن پایبند باشید

----------


## nalisa

دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی؟؟
کدوم قسمت سایت کانون پیداش کنم چن بار نگاه کردم نبود؟

----------


## shahravan

> دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی؟؟
> کدوم قسمت سایت کانون پیداش کنم چن بار نگاه کردم نبود؟


سایت کانون نمیدونم برا فروش گذاشته یا نه ولی نمایندگی هاش حتما دارن . زودتر تهیه کن و بعد از مطالعه ی هر درسی ساعت مطالعه ات رو توش بنویس ، آخر شب هم جمع بزن ... . اسمش دفتر برنامه ریزی به روش قلم چی هست

----------


## mpaarshin

خیلی خوبه که با این معدل این رتبه رو بدست آوردی

نمیخوام بگم رتبه ی معرکه ای هستش ولی بی شک اگر تاثیر قطعی بود بالای 8 هزار میشدین و این یعنی تضعیف حق

----------


## erfancrepsley

حالادچه رشته ای با این رتبه می خوای بری ؟؟

----------


## ArsalanSe

> سلام دوستان 
> می خوام تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا با کمترین زحمت ، مستقیم به خال بزنید و بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید . 
> درصدهای امسال من احتمالا اینجوری باشه :
> ادبیات: 60 عربی: 60 دینی: 60 زبان: 30 زمین: 0 ریاضیات: 20 زیست: 30 فیزیک: 20 شیمی 30
> البته به اینا راضیم چون به نسبت وقتی که براشون گذاشتم ، درصد های خوبین . البته تو زیست ، شیمی سوم و فیزیک سوم زحماتم به هدر رفت چون تو اواخر پاییز و اوایل زمستان اونا رو خوب کار کرده بودم ولی چون مرور نکردم و نرسیدم در دوران جمع بندی ، جمع بندیشون کنم ، مطالب ساده حتی فرمول ها هم یادم رفته بود . 
> جالبه بدونید من اصلا نرسیدم هیچ آزمون جامعی از خودم تو خونه بگیرم ، فقط سه آزمون جامع سنجش و آزمون 18 تیر کانون رو رفتم که جنبه ی تشریفاتی داشت . تا ساعت 3 شب کنکور داشتم جمع بندی میکردم که تموم نشد بعدش خوابیدم و از 4:30 بعد از نماز صبح ادامه دادم به جمع بندی تا ساعت 7:15 بعدش با عجله رفتم سر جلسه ی کنکور !
> اینم جالبه بدونید که من تو هر 4 آزمون جامعی که دادم تو اختصاصیا همیشه وقت کم آوردم و خیلی از سؤالات شیمی رو اصلا نتونستم ببینم ، تو آزمون 18 تیر کانون زیست و ریاضی رو 7 زدم و شیمی رو 5 درصد !
> بگذریم ...
> 
> ...


*شیمی این منابع که گفتید دیگه خیلی جمع بندیه مطمعن هستید نتیجه میده؟!*

----------


## shahravan

> *شیمی این منابع که گفتید دیگه خیلی جمع بندیه مطمعن هستید نتیجه میده؟!*


این منابع جامع بندی هستن و کامل هستن . هرچه بیشتر روی اونا تسلط بیشتری پیدا کنین همون قدر نتیجه ی بهتری می گیرین . دنبال منابع حجیم و تست های زیاد نباشید که در آنها خیری نیست.

----------


## shahravan

> حالادچه رشته ای با این رتبه می خوای بری ؟؟


دام پزشکی ، پرستاری ، اتاق عمل ، هوشبری ، علوم تغذیه ، علوم آزمایشگاهی ، گفتار درمانی ، کار درمانی اینا می تونم قبول شم ولی نمی دونم باید کدومو بزنم اول

----------


## shahravan

> خیلی خوبه که با این معدل این رتبه رو بدست آوردی
> 
> نمیخوام بگم رتبه ی معرکه ای هستش ولی بی شک اگر تاثیر قطعی بود بالای 8 هزار میشدین و این یعنی تضعیف حق


پارسال با درصدهای مشابه همشهریم 23 هزار شدم و او 10 هزار ! اسنادش را قبلا گذاشته بودم

----------


## Divergent

> سلام دوستان 
> می خوام تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا با کمترین زحمت ، مستقیم به خال بزنید و بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید . 
> درصدهای امسال من احتمالا اینجوری باشه :
> ادبیات: 60 عربی: 60 دینی: 60 زبان: 30 زمین: 0 ریاضیات: 20 زیست: 30 فیزیک: 20 شیمی 30
> البته به اینا راضیم چون به نسبت وقتی که براشون گذاشتم ، درصد های خوبین . البته تو زیست ، شیمی سوم و فیزیک سوم زحماتم به هدر رفت چون تو اواخر پاییز و اوایل زمستان اونا رو خوب کار کرده بودم ولی چون مرور نکردم و نرسیدم در دوران جمع بندی ، جمع بندیشون کنم ، مطالب ساده حتی فرمول ها هم یادم رفته بود . 
> جالبه بدونید من اصلا نرسیدم هیچ آزمون جامعی از خودم تو خونه بگیرم ، فقط سه آزمون جامع سنجش و آزمون 18 تیر کانون رو رفتم که جنبه ی تشریفاتی داشت . تا ساعت 3 شب کنکور داشتم جمع بندی میکردم که تموم نشد بعدش خوابیدم و از 4:30 بعد از نماز صبح ادامه دادم به جمع بندی تا ساعت 7:15 بعدش با عجله رفتم سر جلسه ی کنکور !
> اینم جالبه بدونید که من تو هر 4 آزمون جامعی که دادم تو اختصاصیا همیشه وقت کم آوردم و خیلی از سؤالات شیمی رو اصلا نتونستم ببینم ، تو آزمون 18 تیر کانون زیست و ریاضی رو 7 زدم و شیمی رو 5 درصد !
> بگذریم ...
> 
> ...


این کارنامه واقعیه؟ 
منم ترازم 8300 شد ولی رتبم 12000 
فیزیک 53 زدم ولی زیست 27 .. شیمی هم 35 .. ریاضی 20
 :Yahoo (17):

----------


## shahravan

> این کارنامه واقعیه؟ 
> منم ترازم 8300 شد ولی رتبم 12000 
> فیزیک 53 زدم ولی زیست 27 .. شیمی هم 35 .. ریاضی 20


شما کنکور 94 رو دارین میگین؟؟
بله که واقعیه . من منطقه 3 هستم و کنکور 95 .

----------


## Divergent

> شما کنکور 94 رو دارین میگین؟؟
> بله که واقعیه . من منطقه 3 هستم و کنکور 95 .


نه 95  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## shahravan

> نه 95


کدوم منطقه ؟ درصدهای همه ی دروستون رو بگید

----------


## مهسابانو

:Yahoo (29): 
هركس روشی داره... هركس باتوجه به هوشو شرایطشو... یه برنامه ریزی خاص نیاز داره!!
من هنوز كنكور ندارم ولی به نظر من اگه دوستان ببینن كدوم منبع میتونه نیازا و ضعفاشونو برطرف كنه رو انتخاب كننو بهش اعتماد كنن و با برنامه ریزی كه خودشون  برای خودشون با توجه به نیازای خودشون ریختن عمل كنن خیییییلی  مفید تر میتونه باشه چه بسا این برنامه شما ضررم داشته باشه براشون بهترین مشاور هركس خودشه... دوستان ببینین خودتون چی نیاز دارین!!!

----------


## erfancrepsley

من ترازم 8346 ولی شدم 11500 منطقه دو آیا این طبیعیه ??

----------


## shahravan

> هركس روشی داره... هركس باتوجه به هوشو شرایطشو... یه برنامه ریزی خاص نیاز داره!!
> من هنوز كنكور ندارم ولی به نظر من اگه دوستان ببینن كدوم منبع میتونه نیازا و ضعفاشونو برطرف كنه رو انتخاب كننو بهش اعتماد كنن و با برنامه ریزی كه خودشون  برای خودشون با توجه به نیازای خودشون ریختن عمل كنن خیییییلی  مفید تر میتونه باشه چه بسا این برنامه شما ضررم داشته باشه براشون بهترین مشاور هركس خودشه... دوستان ببینین خودتون چی نیاز دارین!!!



با نهایت احترام به حضرتعالی باید بگم که این حرفا چرت و پرتای مشاورای جاهل هست . یه منبع و برنامه ی خوب برا همه میتونه مفید باشه

----------


## shahravan

> من ترازم 8346 ولی شدم 11500 منطقه دو آیا این طبیعیه ??


درصد هاتون رو بگید لطفا

----------


## nalisa

سلام اقای *shahravan*.من دو روز دیگه میخوام زیست رو شروع کنم شما نوشتید که واس زیست میکرو خونده بودید.واس سه تا کتاب میکرو استفاده کردید؟

پیام خصوصی دادم ج ندادید لطفا اینجا دیگه ج بدید فوریه میخوام کتاب بخرم

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام دوستان 
> می خوام تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا با کمترین زحمت ، مستقیم به خال بزنید و بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید . 
> درصدهای امسال من احتمالا اینجوری باشه :
> ادبیات: 60 عربی: 60 دینی: 60 زبان: 30 زمین: 0 ریاضیات: 20 زیست: 30 فیزیک: 20 شیمی 30
> البته به اینا راضیم چون به نسبت وقتی که براشون گذاشتم ، درصد های خوبین . البته تو زیست ، شیمی سوم و فیزیک سوم زحماتم به هدر رفت چون تو اواخر پاییز و اوایل زمستان اونا رو خوب کار کرده بودم ولی چون مرور نکردم و نرسیدم در دوران جمع بندی ، جمع بندیشون کنم ، مطالب ساده حتی فرمول ها هم یادم رفته بود . 
> جالبه بدونید من اصلا نرسیدم هیچ آزمون جامعی از خودم تو خونه بگیرم ، فقط سه آزمون جامع سنجش و آزمون 18 تیر کانون رو رفتم که جنبه ی تشریفاتی داشت . تا ساعت 3 شب کنکور داشتم جمع بندی میکردم که تموم نشد بعدش خوابیدم و از 4:30 بعد از نماز صبح ادامه دادم به جمع بندی تا ساعت 7:15 بعدش با عجله رفتم سر جلسه ی کنکور !
> اینم جالبه بدونید که من تو هر 4 آزمون جامعی که دادم تو اختصاصیا همیشه وقت کم آوردم و خیلی از سؤالات شیمی رو اصلا نتونستم ببینم ، تو آزمون 18 تیر کانون زیست و ریاضی رو 7 زدم و شیمی رو 5 درصد !
> بگذریم ...
> 
> ...



شما توی دورانی که واسه کنکور میخوندید دبیرخصوصی هم گرفتین؟؟؟؟
یا فقط روی پای خودتون بودید؟

----------


## nalisa

up

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

فردا امتحان زمین شناسی نهایی دارم! این همه کانی و سنگ به چه درد میخوره اخه خدایا!

----------


## m-1998

> فردا امتحان زمین شناسی نهایی دارم! این همه کانی و سنگ به چه درد میخوره اخه خدایا!



یادش به خیر....خیلی باحال بود!!سره امتحان خرداد تا ساعت 5صبح مشغول بودم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> فردا امتحان زمین شناسی نهایی دارم! این همه کانی و سنگ به چه درد میخوره اخه خدایا!


دارید دیپلم مجدد میگیرید؟

----------


## arisa

> فردا امتحان زمین شناسی نهایی دارم! این همه کانی و سنگ به چه درد میخوره اخه خدایا!


منم تو فکر دیپلم گرفتنم ... بگیرم به نظرتون؟؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> منم تو فکر دیپلم گرفتنم ... بگیرم به نظرتون؟؟


آخه فکر کنم تو دفترچه پارسال نوشته بود دیپلم اول ملاک سازمان سنجشه

----------


## arisa

> آخه فکر کنم تو دفترچه پارسال نوشته بود دیپلم اول ملاک سازمان سنجشه


یعنی دیپلم تجربی بگیرم  هم باید با ریاضی امتحان بدم؟؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> یعنی دیپلم تجربی بگیرم  هم باید با ریاضی امتحان بدم؟؟


به نظرم اینطوری نوشته بود دفترچش تو سایت هست مطالعه کنید

----------


## shahravan

> شما توی دورانی که واسه کنکور میخوندید دبیرخصوصی هم گرفتین؟؟؟؟
> یا فقط روی پای خودتون بودید؟


دبیر خصوصی کجا بود !! دبیر عمومی هم نداشتم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

امتحان زمین رو دادیم رفت! سختنبود ولی برای منی که این همه سنگ رو تو یه شب میخواستم بکنم تو مغزم سنگین بود! 17 اینا میشه.ولی خوبیش اینه این درس تو پزشکی تاثیرات نداره!

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> امتحان زمین رو دادیم رفت! سختنبود ولی برای منی که این همه سنگ رو تو یه شب میخواستم بکنم تو مغزم سنگین بود! 17 اینا میشه.ولی خوبیش اینه این درس تو پزشکی تاثیرات نداره!


دوست عزیز چرا داری دیپلم مجدد داری با وجود اینکه سنجش اعلام کرده دیپلم اول ملاکه تو سوابق؟

----------


## shahravan

لطفا نظر خودتون رو راجع به این برنامه اعلام کنید . با تشکر

----------

